# Spine detection on finished surf rod



## lucky strike (Jun 5, 2008)

Is there a way to tell if a finished surf rod, custom or factory, has been spined correctly and the guides placed on the correct side of the curve before you cast it?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

lucky strike yer gonna open another can of worms with this question as ther is a bit of debate on spine to strenngth.but you should be able to place the butt of the rod on a spine finder or hold the rod at a 45 angle on yer kitchen floor and put a little pressure to deflect the rod and rool it,as you roll the rod it will want to pop back to the natural spine,just keep in mind all rods vary from a lot to undetectable and if ther is a large amount of finish from a butt wrap it will also be less detectable


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Ya, bottom line, you check the spine on a built rod, the same way you would on a blank.


----------

